

Running the Go Race Detector with -cover - shawnps
http://herman.asia/running-the-go-race-detector-with-cover

======
shawnps
Looks like atomic will be the default in 1.3 for this reason:
[http://tip.golang.org/doc/go1.3#gocmd](http://tip.golang.org/doc/go1.3#gocmd)

